# E-Mail Postfach vergrößern (mehr MB empfangen)



## AndréS (27. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe ein großes, na ja kleines Problem ;-) 
Also es geht darum, ich möchte immer einen Anhang versenden, teilweise 5MB groß oder größer. Aber dann meckert der immer schon. Wenn Leute mir so einen Anhang senden wollen, wird dies verweigert und die bekommen ne Fehlermail. Das Nervt richtig. 

Wie stelle ich das ein? Selbst über mein b1gMail script läuft es so, dass der Ahnung nicht verschickt werden kann. Die Mail kommt dann da niemals an. 

Weiß jemand Rat?


Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Das kannst Du in der postfix main.cf einstellen. z.B.:

message_size_limit = 200000000

Die Größe ist in Bytes.


----------



## AndréS (27. Nov. 2007)

Hi Till,

ich danke dir, habe ich gleich gemacht. Aber es gab diese Angabe nicht in der Main.cf daher habe ich sie hinzugefügt. Ich hoffe das gibt kein Problem wenn ich das gemacht habe.

Danke


----------



## paepke (27. Nov. 2007)

*und pro user*

kann man auch die mailgröße pro user bestimmen?

und auch unterscheiden zwischen senden und empfangen?


----------



## Till (27. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von paepke:


> kann man auch die mailgröße pro user bestimmen?
> und auch unterscheiden zwischen senden und empfangen?


Nein, da dies bei Postfix nur global festgelegt werden kann.


----------

